# Welding Test



## Charley Davidson (Jul 12, 2012)

Wish me luck, I have a welding test at noon today, not a high paying job so maybe they'll pass me on potential


----------



## November X-ray (Jul 12, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> Wish me luck, I have a welding test at noon today, not a high paying job so maybe they'll pass me on potential



Maybe they'll just give you a written exam with one question, "Can you weld, _ Yes, _ No! LOL

Good Luck!


----------



## xalky (Jul 12, 2012)

Good luck. You have other machine/fabricating talent too, so make sure you mention that, it all helps. I'd rather hire a guy thats multifaceted than highly specialized, it makes it easier for me to keep him busy when the specialist work runs out. :thinking:


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jul 12, 2012)

xalky said:


> Good luck. You have other machine/fabricating talent too, so make sure you mention that, it all helps. I'd rather hire a guy thats multifaceted than highly specialized, it makes it easier for me to keep him busy when the specialist work runs out. :thinking:



Excellent advice!  Good luck Charlie!

-Ron


----------



## rebush (Jul 12, 2012)

Good luck Charley I'm sure you'll do fine. Roger


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jul 12, 2012)

Failed miserably but glad I did, it was all galvanize fence post with a $150.00 Northern Tool flux core welder max pay $12.00 hr.


----------



## Old Iron (Jul 12, 2012)

Prolly the machines fault! And the galvanize didn't help with that machine either.

Paul


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jul 12, 2012)

I've never had much luck welding galv and don't want to weld it anyway, too many health hazards.


----------



## 12bolts (Jul 12, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> I've never had much luck welding galv



I'm confused Charley. Did they expect you to weld gal steel without grinding??

What the hell sort of test is that!
I would have refused on health grounds for starters, and then on principle because you cant rely on the welds anyway.

Cheers Phil


----------



## November X-ray (Jul 12, 2012)

Another way to remove the galvanizing before welding is to take a torch and a hand held wire brush, heat the galvanized coating where the weld will be (but do not burn it or get it to smoking), when warm enough it will melt and the wire brush will wipe it off.

Makes me think the test must be for a fencing company wanting to weld gates and such as they use lots of galvanized in their work.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jul 12, 2012)

12bolts said:


> I'm confused Charley. Did they expect you to weld gal steel without grinding??
> 
> What the hell sort of test is that!
> I would have refused on health grounds for starters, and then on principle because you cant rely on the welds anyway.
> ...


When I was sitting in his office I was thinking "Run, don't walk, Run"  Yes no grinding, even on painted parts on the occasion that they use them



November X-ray said:


> Makes me think the test must be for a fencing company wanting to weld gates and such as they use lots of galvanized in their work.



Jackpot. It was a fence company & the things he was telling me the way they did things I was so tempted to just tell him no thanks not interested.


----------



## xalky (Jul 12, 2012)

You know Charley; I'm self-employed and have been most of my life. I had a 5yr period after I got divorced that I worked for a company as a construction project manager. The pay was decent, but I earned every freakin dime, i was on call 24/7. I got burned out on the job and quit. Without a plan for what I was gonna do.  I decided to go back into business for myself...best decision I ever made. Even in this tough economy i make twice as much as i made working for "the man". You got a shop, start hunting down some work. You have equipment and skills. And your unemployed...the perfect time to make it happen. There is really no better time. There is business out there and because your just starting out, you can work cheaper than the rest. There are perks to having your own business too, one of which is being able to buy equipment and right it off on the business, and paid for in pre-tax dollars. If you have a truck, the expenses for that can be written off, if you use your cell phone for the biz...yup that too. Computer ...yup. 

Anyway...alls it takes is a little belief in yourself and your ability. The rest you can learn on your way.

Marcel


----------



## metalmaster (Jul 13, 2012)

I welded galvanized steel for high rise buildings for a year, it can be done but we used respirators for 10 hours a day.
if I went to a job and they wanted me to use a "china freight" welder I would turn around and walk back out.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jul 13, 2012)

Sounds like you came out on the better end of the deal.  What a bunch of losers.  Anybody  that is doing commercial work with non-commercia tools wont last long in the business anyway.  Whata jerkoff.  I would have refused totake the test and reported the shop to the OSHA and EPA, but I am an azzhole that way.  Ya did good Charlie.
Bob


----------



## November X-ray (Jul 13, 2012)

Charley - One thing I learned long ago is that when one door closes, another one opens and 99 times out of 100 it is for the better. As others have already said, any place wanting production with a $150 Northern Tool welder is NOT the place you really want to be at anyway. Another opportunity is already out there just waiting for you to find them!!!


----------

